# Most wanted Chinese Centipede Poll



## xenesthis (Jun 19, 2009)

Which of the following Chinese centipedes what you want the most?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope I can get all of them... cos I live in Hong Kong... ;P


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jun 19, 2009)

Biggest is always best...............


----------



## beetleman (Jun 19, 2009)

GIANT TTTTTTIGERLEG!!:drool: mmmm......just typing it makes me cwazy


----------



## beetleman (Jun 19, 2009)

though ,i would love to see these goliath yunnan beasts that are comming in:drool: (me want! )


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha, I'm kinda like Beetleman, the bigger the better, or at least a decent size with attitude or color.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 19, 2009)

is it easy to get those Chinese centipede in China including goliath yunnan...
becos I live in Hong Kong(which is super near to China)...  :? 
.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Post pics*

>is it easy to get those Chinese centipede in China including goliath yunnan...

Please post pics of your numerous Yunnan Goliaths since they are easy for you to obtain.

This is a U.S. arachnid forum site that consists of many U.S. residents. The perspective is different here. Foreign countries have animals that we don't have. We have to legally import them to make them available to the U.S. hobby legally here.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Todd, 
I can't wait for them to get here.Let me know the next time your coming around and
we can go to lunch.I owe you a lunch.Since you paid for lunch on thursday.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 19, 2009)

xenesthis said:


> >is it easy to get those Chinese centipede in China including goliath yunnan...
> 
> Please post pics of your numerous Yunnan Goliaths since they are easy for you to obtain.
> 
> This is a U.S. arachnid forum site that consists of many U.S. residents. The perspective is different here. Foreign countries have animals that we don't have. We have to legally import them to make them available to the U.S. hobby legally here.


oh I see... I don't have yunna goliaths buy I have alot of other chinese kind of centipede which are cheap and easy to find here... but I also hope to get some centipede from other country ...


----------



## tabor (Jun 19, 2009)

do you, plan on posting pics of them Todd? 

that would likely help a lot in people making their decisions.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 19, 2009)

tabor said:


> do you, plan on posting pics of them Todd?
> 
> that would likely help a lot in people making their decisions.


here, let me help...

http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant.jpg
http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant_01.jpg


----------



## ranchulas (Jun 19, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> here, let me help...
> 
> http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant.jpg
> http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant_01.jpg


Wow, nice pedes! Look about as thick as my S. Sub "Malaysian giant".


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 19, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> here, let me help...
> 
> http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant.jpg
> http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/Scolopendra_s_subsnipes_Yunnan_Giant_01.jpg



How much does these cost around ??
Its cheap in my country... I can also caught them in wild...


----------



## beetleman (Jun 19, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Todd,
> I can't wait for them to get here.Let me know the next time your coming around and
> we can go to lunch.I owe you a lunch.Since you paid for lunch on thursday.


hey! hey! hey!   oh i see..........going to lunch to try to butter him up for some pedes! eeehhhh,wrong hey! i want in this  hee hee, just kiddin,yeah,can't wait to see these awesome pedes!:drool:


----------



## ragnew (Jun 20, 2009)

Those Goliath Reds do look pretty impressive Todd!

They get my vote as well!


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2009)

*pics*

Pics at:

www.flickr.com/photos/14734284@N02/sets/72157612442774063/


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmm...
the pictures that you posted on your photostream look exactly like the two pictures that i just posted.

anyway, people, if you want to see the originals you can check them out at the link below:

http://www.zoocon.com/Herps/Inverts/

thanks


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2009)

*trouble*

>the pictures that you posted on your photostream look exactly like the two pictures that i just posted.

Jason,

That's right. So, plus some others shots as well that show several of the pedes listed. So your point or trouble is?

The purpose of this poll is to see what pede hobbyists like most of the group listed. What's your purpose with your post? You've now done two posts with the same info. People can read. I'm not sure this website's forums needs clutter with extra info double-posted either.

This thread is real simple:

1) Vote
2) Post a pic of any the pedes in question
3) Post educational info that is important for people to keep these pedes in good health
4) Post why you like one pede over another

That's it. That's all.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 20, 2009)

Several of those species are already common in the hobby..
Also, isn't it against the terms of flickr to upload other peoples photos to your photostream?
Anyways, I'd like one of those 10"+ S.s.dehaani.


----------



## Dillon (Jun 20, 2009)

Its a toss up for me.

Of course the Yunnan Goliath's would be awesome, but I have a thing for the tiger legs as well.

Ive always been a leg man...;P 

Peace


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pics and what's common/rare*

I have pic agreements with all my photographers/authors of photos. That's why you see "Courtesy" before the copyright info. 

It's helpful to make a large collection of pics in one link so people don't have many urls to reference to see a batch of pics of different pedes.

 As for what's rare and common for the U.S. hobby, my opinion is the rare pedes would be:

Yunnan Goliath Reds
Chinese Tigers Legs (a few have these, but not many in the U.S.)
Chinese Beauty (same as above)
Chinese Giant Orange (same as for tiger legs)

The S. mutilans morphs are not rare, but they are not supplied every few months. The "orange-leg morph" is not supplied often though.
As for the S. s. dehaani (SE China locality-collected), these are the same as what we get out of Malaysia and Vietnam, which are common, but some hobbyists appreciate locality info.

Of note, when we say "in the hobby", I think it's helpful to distinguish the difference between the U.S. v.s. European hobbies and also the emerging Asian hobby as well. Between the three, what is common and rare has some big differences.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 20, 2009)

xenesthis said:


> I have pic agreements with all my photographers/authors of photos. That's why you see "Courtesy" before the copyright info.


really Todd? i didn't know that you did.
if you honestly did, then i am sorry. 

but that was my point.  you posted someone else's pictures with your name on it even after I provided them with the links to the original source.  

and the recent link, had a variety of other pictures of other species as well, so i wasn't sending anyone to the same pictures.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2009)

*pics*

>but that was the problem. you posted someone else's pictures with your name >on it even after I provided them with the links to the original source.

My pics were uploaded fall of 2008 with the courtesy agreements.

I'd like to see pics of the pedes listed in this poll with lengths over 8.5" if anybody has them in your collection. I think everybody what like to see stuff like that.


----------



## SAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Its funny when i see names like, Giant centipede or Goliath or Monstrous or Herculian etc etc when in the end they are all just a dehaani with a different coloration..


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2009)

*giants*

>Its funny when i see names like, Giant centipede or Goliath or Monstrous or >Herculian etc etc when in the end they are all just a dehaani with a different >coloration..

Interesting...., but take for example the geographical variants of the reticulated python. Same genus and species, but depending on where they were collected from, there are some size differences. This can be due to different food and weather conditions. There are giant forms of retics and dwarf forms. This applies to inverts as well.


----------



## Arachnopets (Jun 20, 2009)

*Admin Note:*

He said, She said, We all said ... BLAH!  

*ENOUGH* already, sheesh. :wall: 

Ok, here it goes, stay *ON TOPIC* (this is to ALL of you - *NO ONE* is exempt) or not only will the thread get locked but I will be handing out infractions and maybe even suspensions. Oh and that includes *ALL of you*! So just *QUIT IT* already.  

Seriosly, not another word on the matter ...


Debby


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 20, 2009)

Hay guys lets take about these chinese pedes.I was thinking about getting 
1 of each except the Chinese Tigar Legs and the Chinese Red Head with red 
legs.Because I already have them.The Yunnan Galiath Red is a must.


----------

